# bga article



## Mark Evans (10 Aug 2008)

http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/algae/cyano.shtml

ive read many, but this one is interesting. IMO

mark


----------



## JamesC (10 Aug 2008)

Great read. Thanks for posting link.

James


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Aug 2008)

I have to say I'm fairly sceptical of any article where he spells words like pro*K*aryote wrong as he's using it so often!

Not a bad article although he could have talked more about water movement or cleanliness of the tank IMHO.


----------

